# New bodykit for R32 GTR by JDLtuning



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

Firstly I would like to say hello!!
This is my Skyline R32, body was made in JDLtuning.
Now I have a lot of work with engine and LHD conversion.
New photos will be presented to You as soon as will be possible.
Enjoy...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice and great pics. I like the 33 wheels on your 32


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks very nice mate

James


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures ! i LOVE that second one.


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Like that  Can you get some pics in daylight as the way the light falls on the car you can't really make out the kit.


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

Pictures was made by Rockey , 
Please visit www.fuelmagazine.pl / galerie / corvett 4x4 , 200sx , integra ... - a lot of Rockey's great pictures


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

That's cool, very nice. :smokin: 

I'm also impressed you managed to get it onto all those pallets. Must've taken a while, and lucky it didn't break one of the bits of wood and get stuck.


----------



## Daemoncrx (Feb 20, 2005)

Great pictures, but in my opinion - thats a definiate "marmite" kit. I hate marmite.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks stunning. Very different, makes the 32 look less angular than a lot of kits do.
The roof spoiler looks a bit 'cossie', would look so much better as a subtle hood, like you get on the Mk4 Supras.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks stunning, have to see pics in the sun thought. How clean is that? great job.:bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks good:smokin: , but would like to see some daylight pics?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

MMMMM Now i like that ALOT. Good work there fella, looks awesome. :smokin:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Not feelin' the roof spoiler. Other than that, looks good.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Cashpoint said:


> Like that  Can you get some pics in daylight as the way the light falls on the car you can't really make out the kit.


Agree


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)

Now I started to modify engine and lhd conversion, that's why I can't take photos in daylight now. Next photos will come soon.
Thx for approbation!!


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

*Vette*

Anyone gone to the site of the guy who took the pics and looked at the Corvette?

Have a look at the Turbo!!!!


----------

